# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving next to a colorbond fence

## slepax

Hi guys, 
I need to lay pavers in a small area, next to a colorbond fence (see attached photo). On the other side of the fence there's a post-and-panel retaining wall, but that's on my neighbor side. See attached image below (fence is on the right). 
I can't lay the pavers all the way to the retaining wall, as it's not on my side and also because i want be able to compact the sand properly underneath the fence. 
If I lay the pavers flush with the bottom rail of the fence, this will cause drainage issues, plus the sand underneath the pavers might slip away as it has no support. 
The question I have is about what's best practice in terms of laying the pavers next to the fence? 
Thanks!  Attachment 99519

----------


## zxtc

Hi Mate 
Was wondering the same.
My thinking is to lay that course of pavers next to the fence on a bed of mortar to aid 
in fixing the pavers together. 
CHeers Mick

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Have you considered compacting the sand under fence, laying a row of bricks, then paver's to the brick line? 
You could lay the bricks on a bed of mortar after compaction. 
This would also help with drainage. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## slepax

> My thinking is to lay that course of pavers next to the fence on a bed of mortar to aid in fixing the pavers together.

  This might work, but it may also result in different levels between the pavers on the bed of mortar, and the pavers laid on the sand (due to different compaction capabilities of each surface). 
What I ended up doing is to lay H4 timber sleepers next to the fence and partially inside the ground. The sleepers are 2.4m long, so I left a 5-10cm gap between each sleeper to help with drainage. Also secured the the sleepers to the colourbond posts with cement at the edges. 
I can upload some photos when I'm back home (travelling at the moment). It has been holding fine so far but still haven't passed the test of rain and winter though.

----------


## slepax

I have finally managed to take a photo.  
Note in the highlighted area (red square) the space between the H4 sleepers. 
I was able to rest the first sleeper on the colorbond post and secure it with cement. For the next sleeper there was no post to rest on so I just hammered a reticulation pipe into the ground to create the right space. So far it has been raining a bit and it seems to be fine. 
Once I'm completely happy with everything I will push the retic pipe deeper, and paint the sleepers so they will blend in with the fence.

----------

